

Building advanced search on Imgur - rrrah
http://imgur.com/blog/2014/07/22/tech-tuesday-building-imgur-search/

======
Istof
I get a 404.. Google's cache appears to work:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:l28Oinc...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:l28OincOjm8J:imgur.com/blog/2014/07/22/tech-
tuesday-building-imgur-search/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

------
minimaxir
While I realize it's the modus operandi of Imgur, the .gifs were distracting
and made the article harder to read.

~~~
toki5
I came into the article prepared to agree, as I've seen articles that have
more filler images than content, but in this case ... they only had two that
weren't direct content. To me they didn't really detract from it.

~~~
isnotchicago
But, 2 gifs is 100% of the gifs in the article...

------
giulianob
Does anyone know a good Trie implementation for C#? I've seen some on blog
posts but haven't found something production ready.

~~~
glibgil
Um, Lucene? It's been ported to C#.
[http://lucenenet.apache.org/](http://lucenenet.apache.org/)

------
sixQuarks
What is imgur's ultimate goal? Is it to become the youtube of images?

~~~
jimwalsh
Continue to build out and improve the default image hosting platforms for one
of the largest sites on the Internet (Reddit) as well as maintain it's status
as one of the top 50 most visited sites on the Internet?

~~~
MoOmer
If I recall, they'd surpassed reddit in terms of users last year; and, if
they're still growing from 3.5-4bn monthly pageviews, they may catch up to
reddit's ~5bn monthly [1].

[0]: [http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/11/imgur-
yaho...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/11/imgur-yahoo-image-
sharing-reddit) [1]:
[http://www.reddit.com/about/](http://www.reddit.com/about/)

